# [After Effects 6.0] Schreibeffekt



## Jo€rG (10. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Ich wollte euch mal fragen, nachdem ich bei der Suche nichts dazu gefunden habe, wie man einen "Schreib-Effekt" machen kann.
Ich stelle mir das so vor, dass ein Druckbuchstabe nach dem anderen erscheint, bis der gesamte Schriftzug zu sehen ist.
Im grunde soll es so aussehen, als ob jemand mit einer Schreibmaschine gerade auf das laufende Video schreibt.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen !  Wäre echt super nett!
Danke schonmal im Vorraus
 Jo€rG


----------



## goela (10. Juli 2004)

Ich rede nicht lange drum herum!

Und wieder einer der einen Schreibmaschineneffekt sucht, aber nichts findet


----------

